# Oldest person you've met



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Which generation did they belong to?

The oldest person I've met was born in 1911, so she was from the GI generation. I was 14 back then. She was a retired linguistics lecturer. She was apparently interested in me, since she called me a pretty boy and joked about kissing me. Sounds creepy, if I think about it today, but then I was OK.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

hm my mum's uncle is 93. have probably met older but that's one i know for sure.
so, 1925?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

oh geez idk, my grandma was born 1920 and my greataunt is still alive born 1920 too
but im sure when i was a kid i met some older person

tho these generation categories are probably mostly related to the US


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> tho these generation categories are probably mostly related to the US


Trying to make them worldwide, since they are related to global events such as the world wars.

See the Russian Wikipedia page:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теория_поколений#Теория_поколений_в_России

Смена поколений проходит практически в одном режиме по всему миру (The change of generations is practically one regime in the whole world)


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

The oldest person I know personally is my great grandmother on my mom side. She was born a few months before World War 2 (though, she was far and away from the war).


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

1911 for me.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

109/Male/Kampuchea


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

1899 or 1900


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

My grandmother died when she was 96. If I've met anybody older, I don't remember. Her husband died in WW2.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Original message:

While volunteering at an aged care facility I used to shower a 104 year old. She was in surprisingly good condition physically, low body fat, good muscle tone, although she couldn't speak.

That was about 10 years ago so she would've been born around 1905.

EDIT:
As a qualified age care worker, it was my responsibility to check the residents for bruises, abrasions or other evidence of a fall. The best time to do this was while they were being showered.

I just reread what I wrote earlier and it seemed to imply that I was perving on the senior citizens. LOL

My penchant for embellishment will be the death of me.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Great-grandfather was born in 1896-1985 Great-grandmother 1896-1985 
Grandmother 1926- still going strong

The maternal side of my family has longevity. I met both of my great-grandparents, they lived until I was about 7 years old. They died within a couple of months from each other. I remember going to the nursing home & visiting them. My grandmother is 92 & is in pretty good health. Her left knee is bad, & she has a little vision & hearing loss. However, her mind works better than my mother's. :tongue:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a great-great grandma who was still alive until I was around 9 (the year 2000). I'm not sure which year she was born but her daughter, my great grandma, was born in 1929 so I'm guessing she was either GI or Lost.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My great grandmother was 99 when she died.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

My grandmother was born in 1902 and was 94 when she died. 

I've known a few other people over 90, but I don't think any of them lived past 94 or so.


----------



## Monkey Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

Great grandmother, born 1899, lived to 103, experienced 3 centuries and two millenniums.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

My grand-grandmother was 99 when I was in a high school. She was the oldest person that I ever met. She did not live in America, but on a small farm; ate mostly vegetables, fruits, non-fatty diary, whole wheat bread, and very little meat. She also had a very calm, sanguine nature. She did not stress much about anything.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I think it was in 1984 that I met a lady who was 91 years old.
So, she was from the Lost Generation.

She was amazing for her age!
She was totally 'with it' in terms of intellect and zeal for life.
Unfortunately, at the ime we met, her body was failing her ...
I never heard about her dying afterwards, but I did move away from that location about six months later.

The reason I remember her so clearly is that she was a wearing a perfume from 'The Old Days'.
It was the pure essence type rather than the watered down stuff that is available today.
The scent was just sooo sexy!
It wouldn't have surprised me if perfume collectors were willing to pay a fortune for whatever that perfume was!



As an aside, that was Lady wasn't actually the _oldest_ person i've ever met.
That honour goes to a Lady who was 103 years old!
She was in the same nursing facility as my Father.
My Dad knew her when he was a child as the woman was a friend of his Mother (my Grandmother).
She passed away just three weeks prior to her 104th Birthday!


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

What about the person who met someone from the Missionary generation? Share your memories!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

To be honest, I don't know a lot of people. I don't know a lot of old people either. Maybe this guy who survived Auschwitz, I don't know.


----------



## THY9899 (Aug 9, 2017)

My grandfather died in age 93(year 2005) so he was born in 1912.I was only 6 years old back then


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

Oldest person I have knowingly met is 102 years old and attends a luncheon club with my grandmother.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Hot off the press ...

An old friend just made a Facebook post about his grandfather. He's 101 years old, still drives, bakes cakes, makes his own ice cream and tends to his garden.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My family believes that my grandfather was born in 1885 but there was never any official documentation, so who knows? He passed away at the age of 95 (we think). I have, however, interviewed three people who were older. Two were 100, and one was 101.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

It's hard to be certain, but that I know of, when I was a kid the Lost Generation. The majority of my extended family has lived up to their 80s and 90s.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Silent


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When I worked in nursing home 
She was 109 back in 2015
Omg that lady was a handful to care for
If you can imagine someone who was completely senile and blind but fully able to run around
Whew talk about a work out


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My grandmother , shes 101 years old 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Archippus, Archon of Athens


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

my gramps who is 83


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't really remember people I met in my childhood but recently, I know people from the silent generation.
My grandma on my dads side was from the GI generation, didn't see her too often unfortunately as well.....
When I was little I met my great grandparents on my mother's side they may have been from the Lost Generation.

My great grandfather on my dads side was born in 1888, never got to meet him unfortunately, or my grandfather also on my dads side.

Some guy at my church got baptised recently and he's 95.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've know many people who were born before or quite close to the turn of the 20th century... including three out of four grandparents as well my great-grandmother, who died at age 95 in 1983 (I was 27 and knew her quite well). Her oldest daughter, my paternal grandmother, was born to her in 1904 when she was only 16, so they were both in that 1888-1904 "lost" generation.


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

maybe my great grandfather who was born in 1910


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Oldest person I've met is a 94-year old WWII vet who resides at a retirement community where my father works. He was 19 years old and on board the USS Princeton aircraft carrier when it was sunk in the Battle of Leyte Gulf in 1944 (So born in 1925).


----------



## Howard99 (Apr 7, 2019)

My grandfather born in 1912

If I was born a few years earlier, I could met my great grandmother born in 1901 (she passed away in February 1997)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Me mudders mudder who passed at 107


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Male/109/Cambodia


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

When I was still a nursing assistant I took care of a lady who was 104, unfortunately she was bed bound and in late stages of dementia.

The oldest I've taken care of that was still able to mostly take care of themselves was a 102 year old lady, not sure how much longer she lived since I'd changed jobs before she had passed, but I know she was declining faster once her husband (who lived in the same room) had passed away.

Out of all of the people I've taken care of I found that the women seemed to live longer on average.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fairly sure I've met people who were old enough to have been born in the 1920s, but I can't remember for sure.


----------

